# Gutes Buch zu Design Pattern



## Tobias (12. Jan 2004)

High, ich suche gute Bücher über Design Pattern - bevorzugt deutsch.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Michael (12. Jan 2004)

Hab ich zwar noch nicht gelesen, wurde aber von meinem Prof wärmstens empfohlen.
"Design Patterns" von den Urvätern: Erich Gamma, Richard Helm, Ralph Johnson und John Vissides - die "Gang of four".

Ist aber auf englisch...


----------



## jptc.org (12. Jan 2004)

Michael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab ich zwar noch nicht gelesen, wurde aber von meinem Prof wärmstens empfohlen.
> "Design Patterns" von den Urvätern: Erich Gamma, Richard Helm, Ralph Johnson und John Vissides - die "Gang of four".
> 
> Ist aber auf englisch...



also das buch ist eigentlich das referenzwerk, wenn es um designpatterns geht. ich kann das buch nur empfehlen. es gibt sicherlich noch eine menge an weiterer literatur, aber dieses buch ist als grundlage ausreichend (es sei denn man sucht explizite J2EE patterns).

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Jan 2004)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> High, ich suche gute Bücher über Design Pattern - bevorzugt deutsch.
> 
> mpG
> Tobias


das beste deutschsprache buch zum thema ist wohl Entwurfsmuster . Elemente wiederverwendbarer objektorientierter Software



			
				Amazon.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dieses Buch präsentiert einen Katalog einfacher und präziser Lösungen für wiederkehrende Entwurfsprobleme der objektorientierten Softwareentwicklung. Er wurde von vier renommierten und als Gang of Four bekannten Entwicklern erstellt, die ihren umfangreichen Erfahrungsreichtum haben einfließen lassen. Die Entwurfsprobleme und ihre Lösungen werden als Muster präsentiert, die es Ihnen einfach machen, Problemsituationen zu erkennen und zu lösen. Die insgesamt 23 Muster ermöglichen Ihnen, erfolgreiche objektorientierte Entwürfe wiederzuverwenden, ohne sie jedesmal neu entwickeln zu müssen.


----------

